# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  منوی راست به چپ

## hamedMohammad

سلام
می خوام یکی مردونگی کنه و راه _درست کردن منوی راست به چپ_ رو تو اکسس با یه نمونه برام بزاره . یا علی مدد

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> سلام
> می خوام یکی مردونگی کنه و راه _درست کردن منوی راست به چپ_ رو تو اکسس با یه نمونه برام بزاره . یا علی مدد


 
ميشه بيشتر توضيح دهيد  :متفکر:

----------


## hamedMohammad

> ميشه بيشتر توضيح دهيد


 سلام
منوها از گوشه سمت چپ پنجره اصلی اکسس شروع می شوند ( اول File بعد Edit و ....)
حالا اگه منوها فارسی باشن طبیعیه که راست چین باشن ( از گوشه سمت راست پنجره اصلی )
منتظرم یاری کنید. :چشمک:

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببين اين به اين شكل خوب يا جيزه ديگه مخواي

----------


## hamedMohammad

> ببين اين به اين شكل خوب يا جيزه ديگه مخواي


ممنون دوست عزیز ، ولی این ترفند در زیر منوها مشکل داره ، به مثال ارسالی یه نگاه بنداز.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
کجایند مردان بی ادعا؟

----------


## hamedMohammad

بابا فکر نمی کردم ! درخواستم بی جواب بمونه!؟
دوستان خبره *وی بی* کجایند ؟ ما را یاری کنند!

---------------------------------------------------
کجایند مردان بی ادعا؟

----------


## shaghaghi

> بابا فکر نمی کردم ! درخواستم بی جواب بمونه!؟
> دوستان خبره *وی بی* کجایند ؟ ما را یاری کنند!
> ---------------------------------------------------
> کجایند مردان بی ادعا؟


تابحال هیچ کسی اینجا ادعا نکرده که قادر است تمام درخواستهای کاربران را جواب بدهد. همه ما با هم دوست هستیم و دور هم جمع شدیم تا به هم کمک کنیم و گره از کار هم باز کنیم. *هیچ کس اهل ادعا نیست!* و خودش را عقل کل نمی داند. 
ضمن اینکه باید هر کس باید چارچوب انتظارات خود را هم در نظر بگیرد! شما از یک زبان کاملا معمولی مثل اکسس نباید این گونه توقع ها را داشته باشید! اکسس از سری نرم افزار های آفیس است که مایکروسافت آنرا در مجموعه ای گنجانده که مناسب استفاده جهت امور دفتری و کارهای فاقد پیچیدگی است نه هر توقع بی حد و مرزی! وگرنه مطمئن باشید اگر توانایی های اکسس را بالا می دید، همانند وی بی آنرا در بسته ای جدا از آفیس ارائه می نمود.
اگر هم می بینید دوستان فراتر از امکانات ظاهری اکسس تجربیات با ارزشی کسب نموده اند، صرفا از روی علاقه شخصی بوده نه با انگیزه کسب شهرت و فخر فروشی در جمع سایرین.
در ضمن اگر به دنبال یاری کردن دوستان خبره وی بی هستید، اینجا بخش اکسس است نه وی بی؟؟

----------


## hamedMohammad

سلام به همه دوستان خصوصا آقای شقاقی ،من قصد رنجش دوستان را نداشتم ، می دونم همه بی ادعا در اینجا پست می زنند ، استفاده از عبارت *کجایند مردان بی ادعا* دو پهلو بود ( یاد بچه های جبهه دیروز و برنامه نویسان خبره امروز ) .
بنظر من کسیکه *وی بی* بلد باشه می تونه خیلی از ضعف های اکسس را جبران کنه ( اکسس بدون وی بی معنا نداره !)
چند سال قبل برنامه محاسب 5 را از شرکت ماشین‌های محاسب پارس دیدم که با اکسس نوشتن و قابلیت منو راست چین را داشت ( گفتم شاید دوستان ترفندش رو بدو نند )
منتظر راه حل شما میمونم.
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Ali_Fallah

در اکسس 2003 و پایین تر به فکر منوی راست چین نباشید...
در اکسس 2007 هم که اصلاً منوی کلاسیک نیست ...

----------


## hamedMohammad

سلام 
اگه اشتباه نکنم تو اکسس 2000 قابلیت اینو داشت که بصورت عربی لود شود و در حالت عربی منوها راست چین بودند پس امکان راست چین کردن منوها غیر ممکن نیست!
ممنون :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## mohammadsaleh

من از تولبار منو براي اينكار استفاده مي كنم . شايد بدرد شما هم بخوره . ميتوني با حذف ايميج ليست از تولبار منو آن رو بدون تصوير هم بكني

بفرماييد:

----------


## mosaArabi

باسلام
آقاي صالحي ميشه لطف كنيد و بيشتر در باره نحوه ساخت تولبار منو توضيح بدين   
با تشكر

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام دوست عزيز:

خيلي ساده است . ابتدا دو كنترل را از منوي insert activex ,وارد فرم كن
-microsoft imageliste sp6
-microsoft toolbat control sp6

سپس آيكونهاي كه دوست داري براي هر منو ديده شود  را با راست كليك و در قسمت مشخصات به كنترل image list  اضافه كن.

حالا موقع تعريف منوها ست . با راست كليك و رفتن به قسمت پراپرتي ابتدا سر منوها را با اينسرت منو اضافه كن . سپس بر اي هر سر منو مي تواني زير منو تعريف كني كه در قسمت پائين اينسرت باتون منو را كليك و به تعدا مورد نياز تعريف كن . براي هر منو يا ساب منو بايد در قسمت key  يك كليد واژه تعريف كني كه در رويداد كليك منوها شناساي شود. براي اتصال تصاوير ايكونها به تولبار ابتدا در قسمت جنرال نام  image list  را براي تولبار تعريف و براي هر سر منو شماره ايندكس هر ايكون را در قسمت  image  سربرگ   Button مشخص مي كني ..

ضمنا با تغيير د ر نمونه اي كه گذارده ام مي تواني به راحتي از نمونه براي كارهاي خودت استفاده كني . با تغيير رزولوشن برنامه و تغيير م انتيور نيز تغيير در وضعيت پيش نخواهد آمد . البته اگر  منو ها كم و زياد شوند تغيير رخ مي دهد كه مي تواني با تغيير عدد  22.5  منو را دقيقا در سمت راست قرار دهي.

----------


## mosaArabi

با سلام
دوست محترم mohammadsaleh من با توجه به راهنمايي شما منوها را ساختم ولي چطوري بين فرم ها و گزارشاتم با منوها ارتباط برقرار كنم
با تشكر

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام دوست عزيز . 
اگه به قسمت كدهاي فرم بري در رويدادهاي مربوط به تولبار يكسري جملات شرطي مي بيني كه مي توني با تغيير  نام فرم ها يا گزارشات يا حذف موارد غير ضرروي (‌از قسمت select case   آنها كه علاقمندي باشند رو نگه داري . فقط توجه داشته كه هر منو با شماره آن شناخته ميشه مثلا دكمه آخرت كه خروج شماره يك محسوب ميشه و به ترتيب از آخر به اول منو شماره ها اضافه ميشند . چون در اصل اين براي چپ به راست بوده و ما با كد اون رو به راست برديم.  براي زير منو هات نيز هر زير منو يك كليد واژه در قسمت كليد داره كه تو قسمت طراحي به اون اشاه شده است .

----------


## mosaArabi

آقاي صالحي با سلام مجدد
من اين كار را انجام دادم (از روي كدهاي شما كپي برداري كردهام )ولي به جواب نرسيدم . زمان انتخاب كليد هيچ اروري هم ديده نمي شود ولي كليد هم فعليت مورد نظر را انجام نمي دهد
با تشكر

----------


## mohammadsaleh

سلام دوست عزيز. 
فرم اصلي كه ميخواي منوت تو اون باشه و آيتم هاي منوت رو ضميمه كن تا برات درست كنم.

----------


## mosaArabi

با سلام
اگه امكان دادر يك نمونه كوچك از خروج و يك عدد زير مجموعه دار مثال بزنيد چون من براي يادگيري مي خام و برنامه خاصي مد نظر نيست 
با تشكر

----------


## anahitanaragh

سلام دوستان 
من اصلاً نتونستم این منو را طراحی کنم .
ببخشبد .برای گذاشتن شکل و آیتم روی تولبار میشه روندا یه کم دیگه توضیح بدین.
ممنون میشم.

----------


## حسن شاهدوست

سلام من مي خواهم بدونم كه چگونه مي شه برنامه اكسس رو مثل ويژوال بيسيك بست

----------


## Mahsa Hatefi

جناب mohammadsaleh  عزيز

 ممنون از نكته جالبي كه آموزش داديد  . من در قسمت فارسي نويسي  كپشن باتم ها مشكل دارم

----------


## bbkyawho

سلا م
اگه لطف کنید ساخت منو از طریق microsoft imageliste sp6
-microsoft toolbat control sp6 را شفاف تر توضیح دهید ممنون میشم

----------


## کمالان

دوستان عزیز لطف کنند و در مورد این دو خط توضیح بدن شاید ما هم یاد گرفتیم
خيلي ساده است . ابتدا دو كنترل را از منوي insert activex ,وارد فرم كن
-microsoft imageliste sp6
-microsoft toolbat control sp6

----------


## ali_bagheri34

> دوستان عزیز لطف کنند و در مورد این دو خط توضیح بدن شاید ما هم یاد گرفتیم
> خيلي ساده است . ابتدا دو كنترل را از منوي insert activex ,وارد فرم كن
> -microsoft imageliste sp6
> -microsoft toolbat control sp6


با سلام 
آيا از اين دو ابزار هم مي توان در اكسس 2007 استفاده كرد تا منو ساخت

----------


## niusha_amir

با سلا م 
دوست عزیر من در منوی insert چنین گزینه ای پیدا نمیکنم البته من اکسس 2003 دارم آیا ورژن 2007 این گزینه را دارد یا من منظور تان را درست نفهمیدم

----------


## niusha_amir

> دوستان عزیز لطف کنند و در مورد این دو خط توضیح بدن شاید ما هم یاد گرفتیم
> خیلی ساده است . ابتدا دو کنترل را از منوی insert activex ,وارد فرم کن
> -microsoft imageliste sp6
> -microsoft toolbat control sp6




با سلام 
شما اول باید داخل قسمت طراحی فرم شوید اون وقت منوهای بالای اکسس کمی فرق می کنه بعد داخل منوی insert و بعد  activex control ,... 
اینو من توی 2003 گفتم

----------


## goli2020

با سلام خدمت تمامي دوستان بويژه آقاي mohammadsale :
من منوهاي خود را با استفاده از 2كنترل microsoft imageliste sp6
-microsoft toolbat control sp6  ساختم .مشكلم اينجاست كه زير منوهام minimize ميشن.يا حتي منوهايي كه داخل فرم باز شدم هستند(يعني وقتي يك فرمي را از طريق اين منوهاي ساخته شدم انتخاب ميكنم و داخل اون فرمم يك باتمي براي ورود به فرم ديگر هست اون هم minimize ميشه.)وبايد همه فرمهاي موجود را حتي فرم منوهام را ببندم تا فرم جديد باز شدم را ببينم.من چشكار كنم كه اين حالت پيش نياد؟؟.

----------


## goli2020

با سلام :
خودم جواب خودم را پيدا كردم :لبخند:  گفتم بگم شايد يك روز مشكل يك نفرديگر هم بود.
بايد در قسمت خصوصيات فرم هاي مورد نظر قسمت pop up را yes كنيم. :لبخند: 
اما يك مشكل هنوز دارم اونم كه باتن جستجو را باز نمي كند همين اگه كسي مي دونه در ايم مورد جواب من رو بدهد.

----------


## MEHDI NABEG

سلام آقای صالحی خسته نباشید . می شه بفرمایید چطور می شه به برنامه شما زیر منو هم اضافه کرد . ممنون می شم

----------


## digigigi_71

سلام
همچنان منتظر آموزش قدم به قدم شما هستیم برادر

----------


## حمیدشیر

سلام اقای صالحی 
ممنون از راهنمایی که در مورد منو وزیر منو داشتید مشکلی که من دارم اینه که چگونه میشه کلید واژه برای زیر منو ایجاد وفعال کرد چرا که هر جوری ایجاد کردم علامت زیر منو در منو ها ظاهر نمیشه

----------


## shayegh2010

> سلام دوست عزيز:
> 
> خيلي ساده است . ابتدا دو كنترل را از منوي insert activex ,وارد فرم كن
> -microsoft imageliste sp6
> -microsoft toolbat control sp6
> 
> سپس آيكونهاي كه دوست داري براي هر منو ديده شود  را با راست كليك و در قسمت مشخصات به كنترل image list  اضافه كن.
> 
> حالا موقع تعريف منوها ست . با راست كليك و رفتن به قسمت پراپرتي ابتدا سر منوها را با اينسرت منو اضافه كن . سپس بر اي هر سر منو مي تواني زير منو تعريف كني كه در قسمت پائين اينسرت باتون منو را كليك و به تعدا مورد نياز تعريف كن . براي هر منو يا ساب منو بايد در قسمت key  يك كليد واژه تعريف كني كه در رويداد كليك منوها شناساي شود. براي اتصال تصاوير ايكونها به تولبار ابتدا در قسمت جنرال نام  image list  را براي تولبار تعريف و براي هر سر منو شماره ايندكس هر ايكون را در قسمت  image  سربرگ   Button مشخص مي كني ..
> ...


باسلام و تشکر خدمت شما
آیا امکان داره در یک تاپیک جداگانه همه موارد را کامل توضیح دهید ؟
اگه میشد بصورت فیلم باشه که دیگه عالی بود

باتشکر

----------


## حمیدشیر

اقای صالحی 
پیداشدممنون از راهنمایی ونمونه مثالی که گذاشته بودید

----------


## babak_1a

با سلام خدمت آقای محمد صالح و دوستان گرامی. من از برنامه شما استفاده  کردم، ولی یه مشکلی که دارم اینه که : نمی تونم تو اکسس 2016 اجرا کنم. تو  2013 جواب میده. لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## babak_1a

سلام اساتید گرامی. لطفا کمک کنید برنامه sample menu r-l که آقای محمد صالح زحمت کشیدن، تو اکسس 2016 هم اجرا بشه. ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## amirzazadeh

> سلام اساتید گرامی. لطفا کمک کنید برنامه sample menu r-l که آقای محمد صالح زحمت کشیدن، تو اکسس 2016 هم اجرا بشه. ممنون از لطفتون


سلام
لطفا متن خطا رو بار گذاري كنيد.

----------


## babak_1a

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید. ممنون از پیگیری شما

----------


## amirzazadeh

سلام 
من افيس 2016 رو نصب شده ندارم ولي از متن خطا اين جور برداشت ميشه كه شما دو تا اكتيواكس رو اضافه نكرديد.
ابتدا دو كنترل را از منوي insert activex ,وارد فرم كنيد
-microsoft imagelist sp6
-microsoft toolbar control sp6
اگر اين اكتيواكس ها تو ليست 2016 نديديد معنيش اينه كه ديگه اكسس اونها رو ساپورت نمي كنه.
اگه مشكل برطرف نشد فايلو اپلود كنيد.

----------


## babak_1a

سلام آقای مهندس. ممنونم از شما. کاملا درسته. این دوتا اکتیو اکس را تو insert activex  2016 پیدا نکردم.
نمی دونم چجوری باید تو 2016 ادد کنم. در ضمن فایل آپلود شده تو پست 11 همینجا که آقای *mohammadsaleh* زحمت کشیدن به نام (sample menu r-l) موجود هست. 
لطفا اگه براتون مقدور هست به من یاد بدید اون اکتیواکس ها رو تو 2016 ادد کنم. ممنونم از لطفتون

----------


## amirzazadeh

> سلام آقای مهندس. ممنونم از شما. کاملا درسته. این دوتا اکتیو اکس را تو insert activex  2016 پیدا نکردم.
> نمی دونم چجوری باید تو 2016 ادد کنم. در ضمن فایل آپلود شده تو پست 11 همینجا که آقای *mohammadsaleh* زحمت کشیدن به نام (sample menu r-l) موجود هست. 
> لطفا اگه براتون مقدور هست به من یاد بدید اون اکتیواکس ها رو تو 2016 ادد کنم. ممنونم از لطفتون


سلام 
با فشردن كليد هاي ctl+g وارد محيط كد نويسي بشيد. بعد از منوي tools گزينه references رو انتخاب كنيد.بعد از ليست رفرنس ها گزينه MICROSOFT WINDOWS COMMON CONTROL 6.0 (SP6) رو تيك بزنيد. اگر اين رفرنس توي ليست نبود دكمه BROWSE رو فشار داده و از فرم بازشده در مسير نصب ويندوز داخل پوشه SYSTEM32 اين OCX رو انتخاب كنيد:MSCOMCTL.OCX به عنوان مثال اگر ويندوز شما در درايو C: نصب شده باشه آدرس داخل فرم باز شده بايد به اين شكل باشه:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
بعد دكمه OPEN رو انتخاب كرده و OK رو فشار بديد.حالا شما رفرنس MICROSOFT WINDOWS COMMON CONTROL 6.0 (SP6) رو به صورت تيك خورده تو ليست رفرنس هاتون بايد ببينيد.
.......................
موفق باشيد

----------


## babak_1a

سلام آقای مهندس. واقعا ممنونم از اینکه پیگیر مشکل من هستید. همچنین عذرخواهی میکنم بابت غیبت چند روزم. من عین فرموده شما تو لیست رفرنس ها نگاه کردم. تیک گزینه MICROSOFT WINDOWS COMMON CONTROL 6.0 (SP6) فعال هستش. امام متاسفانه دوتا اکتیواکس Microsoft Imagelist Control 6.0 و Micrisoft Toolbar Control 6.0 داخل اکتیواکس های office2016 موجود نیستند. امیدوارم راه حلی داشته باشه. بازم از لطفتون ممنونم.

----------


## amirzazadeh

سلام از اين روش كمك بگيريد اميدوارم جواب بده:
If you have an existing copy of MsComCtl in your System32/SysWOW64 folder then copy it to the Office folder below.

On 32-bit versions of Windows: Copy the file  C:\Windows\System32\mscomctl.ocx to C:\Program Files\Microsoft  Office\root\VFS\SystemX86\, overwrite the newer copy of this file with  the older file.

On 64-bit versions of Windows: Copy the file  C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mscomctl.ocx to C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft  Office\root\VFS\SystemX86\, overwrite the newer copy of this file with  the older file.


خلاصه مطلب اينكه كه شما بسته به نسخه ويندوز 32 بيتي يا 64 بيتي فايل mscomctl.ocx از پوشه system32 يا sysWOW64 به داخل مسير زير اوررايت كنيد:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft  Office\root\VFS\SystemX86

----------

